# Blueberry Shiraz



## CanadianNorth (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi folks,

I am a total newbie to winemaking. I have done a few 'kits' but most of my time is spent with all-grain beer making. 

My wife is keen to have me make a 'blueberry shiraz' after picking up a bottle from a local winery here in Newfoundland. 

Any thoughts on the best way to go about this?


----------



## valdelocc (Apr 21, 2010)

that's an interesting question, I always thought the name Shiraz was used only in wines made with the Shiraz grape, I didn't know that one could make Shiraz using blueberries or any other kind of fruit.


----------



## CanadianNorth (Apr 21, 2010)

valdelocc said:


> that's an interesting question, I always thought the name Shiraz was used only in wines made with the Shiraz grape, I didn't know that one could make Shiraz using blueberries or any other kind of fruit.



Hi,

Thanks for the reply. I am assuming they are blending blueberry wine with Shiraz wine. 

A friend suggested making a blueberry wine (from scratch) and a Shiraz kit, and then blending the two.


----------



## valdelocc (Apr 21, 2010)

interesting, I have some blueberry wine aging,I m thinking about taking a trip to the wine store, buy a bottle of Shiraz and give the blend a try. there are some good blueberry wine recipes posted in this site, basically it boils down to 3LB of fruit per gallon, sugar to 25 Brix (1.016SG), acid blend to 3.5 PH and I prefer Red Star Pasteur Red yeast.


----------



## CanadianNorth (Apr 21, 2010)

valdelocc said:


> there are some good blueberry wine recipes posted in this site, basically it boils down to 3LB of fruit per gallon, sugar to 25 Brix (1.016SG), acid blend to 3.5 PH and I prefer Red Star Pasteur Red yeast.



Hi,

Thanks for that info. I am wondering, would it any benifit to ferment the shiraz kit and blueberries together?


----------



## robie (Apr 21, 2010)

You can buy a kit for making blueberry Shiraz:

http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDet.asp?PartNumber=14871


----------



## CanadianNorth (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi,
Thanks for pointing that out.

I was aware of that kit. I find the product line more of a 'wine cooler' than a wine, I might be wrong (although it does say a 'splash of shiraz...)
I am looking for more of a full bodied wine where I can control the level of 'blueberry'.


----------



## robie (Apr 21, 2010)

I understand and concur. I really don't know, but I would suspect the kit is thin shiraz must. That must is likely fermented alone, then an F pack of blueberry flavoring is added.

There are more experienced fruit wine makers out there who should be able to assist you in how to make the real thing, which sounds delicious.

Good luck and keep us all posted as to your progress and how it turns out.


----------



## Daisy317 (Apr 21, 2010)

robie said:


> I understand and concur. *I really don't know, but I would suspect the kit is thin shiraz must. That must is likely fermented alone, then an F pack of blueberry flavoring is added.*
> 
> There are more experienced fruit wine makers out there who should be able to assist you in how to make the real thing, which sounds delicious.
> 
> Good luck and keep us all posted as to your progress and how it turns out.



Yep. That's how the kits I've made in the past were done. 

If you want a real blueberry shiraz wine I don't see why you couldn't just blend both ingredients together (real blueberries and grapes or concentrate) if you're making it from scratch. People make their own recipes all the time.

As far as blending a kit and a homemade wine, I'm not sure how that would work. I've never tried that...


----------



## nursejohn (Apr 21, 2010)

RJ Spagnols puts out a kit called Blueberry Shiraz. The instructions are pretty simple to follow and the wine comes out great. It is my wife's favorite. To put in a plug for fine vine wines, I buy all of my stuff from George, the customer service there is great. Good luck and enjoy your wine, John.


----------

